# Therm and Fluids Exam



## Dawg Pound (Apr 16, 2013)

What did you guys think about the exam?

I didn't think the morning was too difficult, but the afternoon version was a different story!!


----------



## kvarshne (Apr 16, 2013)

I took HVAC &amp; Refrigeration. Morning was not too bad. Afternoon was okay, it had quite a few theoretical questions which I was not expecting. We will come to know by the end of next month.


----------



## bknewto7 PE (Apr 16, 2013)

I also took the HVAC exam, Morning went well, I thought the afternoon was actually easier than the morning. But I focused most of my studying for the afternoon portion of the Exam.

Good luck to all!! This wait is going to stink!


----------



## carlos_trin (Apr 16, 2013)

I am a T/F exam re taker and compared to last October this time it was way less difficult. The cut off was 35 or 36 questions correct last time and I was one question short of passing. I did it much better this time.


----------



## ongreystreet (Apr 17, 2013)

I took thermo and fluids last October, where did you hear the cut-off was 35 or 36 questions? I know sometimes people figure that out on the boards here by finding the person with the highest failing test score. I just can't imagine the passing score being so low.


----------



## lee3946 (Apr 17, 2013)

Took HVAC in afternoon. The morning was pretty tough but the afternoon actually was pretty straightforward (maybe borderline easy). Hope my afternoon numbers get me enough to pass!


----------



## thatguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Dawg Pound said:


> What did you guys think about the exam?
> 
> I didn't think the morning was too difficult, but the afternoon version was a different story!!




I agree. I thought the morning was really easy, but the T/F afternoon was brutal!

I didn't spend much time studying HVAC, and was surprised at the number of problems in the afternoon.

/grouse

Isn't that what the HVAC depth is for?

/grouse off


----------



## buffteya4 (Apr 18, 2013)

I honestly thought the afternoon session was tougher than the morning, but in both sections I was racing against the clock. I didnt have to randomly fill in any questions but I felt pressed for time...


----------



## buffteya4 (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh, and mine was TF


----------



## carlos_trin (Apr 21, 2013)

sorry i meant 45 or 46 questions.


----------



## Speydragon (Apr 22, 2013)

Took the HVAC, and lee3946 pretty much sums it up.


----------

